# Propolis - should I start now? Any harm to hive to do so?



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

gqblu,
Fall is the best time for propolis as well as pollen. I don't know about were you are but flow is over here in VA and lots of pollen is coming in. Just make sure they have you don't collect to much so you don't limit there stores for winter. They are going to propolize weather or not with or with out traps.

Hope this info helps.


----------

